# Let's see some catch dogs!



## UGA hunter (May 26, 2009)

I made a post a while back about hog dogs in general. Let's see those hard working catch dogs and tell the breed/cross. 

Here's a little question for you guys too. How many of you have female catch dogs? How well do they work compared to a male? Any different?


----------



## TAG (May 26, 2009)

Great look dog you go there.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 26, 2009)

We catch


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 26, 2009)

*GCC Catch dogs*

A few of our dogs .


----------



## stuckbuck (May 26, 2009)

Good looking dogs fellers, keep em' coming!


----------



## Wildlandkennels (May 26, 2009)

*Catch Dog*

This is Molly.  She is semi retired now but will still go in on and hold any size hog you want.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 27, 2009)

Here is the one we use, she belongs to my partner Ronnie Habgood. Here name is Coco. She's full blooded pit, and catches like a runaway freight train.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 27, 2009)

Curdogforhogs  whats the brindel dog


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 27, 2009)

1/4 Cat 1/4 Rhodesian + 1/4 Pit 1/4 American BD = Running Catch Dog   Pretty good dog but not 100% catch he will catch  if he takes a beating he will drop back and bay. I have had him  run in with the other dogs and was sure he would be caught when I got there but they had 4 boars bayed up and I guess he was catching and they beat him off. Lot of blood on the ground and none was his. He stops them though.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 27, 2009)

*catchdogs*

you can look at a catch dog's "jersey" and tell the tell......you don't catch big boars and look like you are wearing a sunday suit.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 28, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> you can look at a catch dog's "jersey" and tell the tell......you don't catch big boars and look like you are wearing a sunday suit.



Your right gnarly I have hunted with gigem,tim and bduck and they can show ya what a catch dog looks like.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 28, 2009)

They hould be carring a few battle scars if they are doing their job like the suppose to for sure.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 28, 2009)

U want pics of battle wonds


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 28, 2009)

I have seen several good catch dogs that did not have any serious scars or injuries.....smart catchdogs live longer. It also helps for the hunter to try and approach the bay so the hog is not facing the CD.I know that is not always possible but when it is it definately works.






 Goldie ~RIP~ 34lbs EliXCorvino blood gamey as they come





Hank~Current CD~ straight to the ear


----------



## gnarlyone (May 28, 2009)

*catchdogs*

If my dogs bark at a hog.....he is a cull....


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 28, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> If my dogs bark at a hog.....he is a cull....



yes I agree on that ...if you are referring to my last post my catchdogs do not bark at a hog either. when I talked about the hunter approaching the bay so that the hog is facing away .... the catchdog would be still on the lead right beside the approaching hunter until he is released.

I think nobody wants a barking catchdog


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 28, 2009)

Lil bear wearing his jersey


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 28, 2009)

*Cold Night in Twiggs County*

Trying to listen to the bay dogs in between Coyote yelps.....cold night with Bladerunner55


----------



## one hogman (May 28, 2009)

Them serious DOGS for serious business, I would love to see them in action!!


----------



## gnarlyone (May 28, 2009)

*no bark..*

No bark..no bay...no lead....no worry about which way he's facing.....just how to get him out with all this rain we've been have'n.


----------



## spaz (May 28, 2009)

*good looking dog*



HOGDOG76 said:


> LIL BEAR WEARING HIS JERSEY!



That is one nice looking dog.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 28, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> If my dogs bark at a hog.....he is a cull....



Dang gnarlyone save me a cull I can stand it if he barks a few times.


----------



## UGA hunter (May 28, 2009)

Those are some good looking dogs guys! HOGDOG, that is a bad looking blue boy you got there! Keep those pics rolling guys!

Anyone want to chime in on my question about using females? By the looks of how many females are posted, they do just as good of a job as males!


----------



## buddylee (May 29, 2009)

*.*

Straight pit


----------



## snakedogs72 (May 29, 2009)

*All pit*

http://i39.tinypic.com/1zb43sz.jpg  PIT MALE PLAYING WITH JAGD PUP GOOD NATURED AND KNOWS HOW TO CATCH


----------



## spaz (May 29, 2009)

*catch dog*



UGA hunter said:


> Anyone want to chime in on my question about using females? By the looks of how many females are posted, they do just as good of a job as males!



We use this female pit. she catches hard and is a pleasure to be around. I don't think gender matters how they catch, it is the size of their heart and bite. The down side of a female is her hormones. The little girl is the main dog trainer  The second picture is her bay dog that gets gritty too.


----------



## izzyhuntin (May 30, 2009)

*Here are a few*

First Pic - R.I.P. Yank and Smoke, Yank was a Blk & Tan/ Bulldog(he would find it bark twice and catch it), Smoke a pit

Rebel - All Pitbull and no ******_t

Third - on the left is my wife's catchdog "RedDog"(when she will take him) Catahoula/Bulldog, and the one on the right (Nickie)is the "Queen of the Castle"

The last pic is a future catch dog she is all pitbull and this is the first hog she ever seen.Jazzy


----------



## RJ0104 (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Lil bear wearing his jersey



thats got to be one of the best looking dogs i've seen!!!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is mine guys and gals.We just got through slamming a big rough sow that gave him a good ride.Hd he will go to the bay now.


----------



## houndsman (Jun 5, 2009)

*my two*

jack[plot\pit] he's a slammer,socks pit he's in the making


----------



## kennyjoe (Jun 7, 2009)

in my opinion the Basset Hound it is the best catch dogs!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 7, 2009)

Kenny joe you got to be kidding.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 8, 2009)

kennyjoe said:


> in my opinion the Basset Hound it is the best catch dogs!




............Joke right ?  ..


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he is joking


----------



## holler tree (Jun 8, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> Good looking dogs fellers, keep em' coming!



stuckbuck what you doing with a pic of my dog. lol !!!


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 8, 2009)

That joker looks thick.How much does he weigh?


----------



## holler tree (Jun 8, 2009)

he's around 65 lbs and 8 months old


----------



## holler tree (Jun 8, 2009)

not  a hog dog just a pet


----------



## holler tree (Jun 8, 2009)

heres my female


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 8, 2009)

Good looking pits.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## gigem (Jun 10, 2009)

*Catch dogs*



gnarlyone said:


> no bark..no bay...no lead....no worry about which way he's facing.....just how to get him out with all this rain we've been have'n.


10 4 ,


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 17, 2009)

There's a bunch of good looking dogs being worked!!! Let's see some action pics! Anyone using an American Bulldog?


----------



## Ebo Walker (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 1nightstalker (Jun 18, 2009)

them some nice pic i hope my dogs be half as what they are


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 18, 2009)

It ant the size or gender of the dog it is the size of the fight in the dog that matters the most.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Jun 19, 2009)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> It ant the size or gender of the dog it is the size of the fight in the dog that matters the most.



True,but size helps.

Although,i have a good friend who has smaller pits that weigh about 35 lbs each and they can take down the biggest of hogs rather easily.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 19, 2009)

yea the size helps a little.


----------



## 3pits (Jun 23, 2009)

*pics of my now gone catch dogs*

The brindle is Spike, he was about 82#, trained in schutzhund, french ring, and personal protection.  He is gone now.   Most of his teeth were worn down about half way when I took him to a catch pen in perry, he had done so much man work he was not sure what to do when that hog came out.  He ran around that 100yd pen chasing that hog just kind of baffled for about what seemed like 15 minutes, I gave him the command to attack he ran at the guy in the middle of the ring, tried to bite him.  The guy scooted up the light pole and I sent spike back to the hog, he could not figure why that hog wouldn't turn and fight, he was grabbing his ear/face and running....  We brought the staff/pit cross I got, that supposidly had some land of giants blood and double bred ruffian blue blood in her, (the black female with the dogo).

  We let her go on the hog and right at that second a 45# white pit that had been going crazy the whole time, broke his chain jumped the 6' high chain link fence.  That white dog hit that hog about the same time the black dog took an ear on the hog.  The brindle took that hogs nose about 1 tenth of a second after the white pit took a bite -see the whole time I had spike I kept him from fighting--you could see the light bulb go off in his head ,,, "oh shazbat that is what I am supposed to do"--> we all rushed in and in my excitement I yanked that black dog--one hand on the collar one on the tail,,, she took a chunk of ear,, she turned and spit it out and wanted more.... I outed (with about 6 screams) spike he let go, the owner of the white dog (not the one in the pictures) broke his dog off, the owner of the hog was pretty PO'd,,, I had caused my dog to pull the hogs ear almost off.... d'oh! I was not trying to do it but, was just off the chain excited they got the hog.   They asked us to leave after that.

well thats my story, I saw some pretty good dogs that day/night, catching and baying, saw more dogs hurt than hogs, saw a 450# guy almost jump a 6' high chain link fence when a huge boar broke thru the fence,, that was almost the highlight of the evening


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jun 23, 2009)

good looking dogs and story.


----------



## twinstar (Jun 24, 2009)

RIP BOOTS... You were awsome to the end. 







Knothead, still kicking and catching. LOL~





Knothead's bro, BB. Now owned by a great guy in AL. Knothead and BB together are Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on wheels. LOL! Bays dogs that just got too hot and wouldn't back up. Catahoula/Black Mouth crosses.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 25, 2009)

lol, I know one thing, it's got to suck to be those hogs.  Good pics fellas and keep 'em coming.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 25, 2009)

twinstar, boots is a good looking dog. Is he a cat/pit cross?

Taz, very nice dogs! What breeds are you running?


----------



## twinstar (Jun 27, 2009)

Yep, catahoula/pit cross. A really good dog!


----------



## Yankee (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys have some good looking dogs .I have pits my mail is a colby and my female is a red nose out fo barret i'd post some pics if i could figer.out how


----------

